# aquatic magic order



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

A few months ago I ordered taiwan moss and it arrived alive and is doing well.

A month ago I ordered 3 plants, pelia, anubias and some fisiden type. They just arrived today and they are all dead, the pelia and fisiden are all brown and the anubias leaves just fell off and the stems and roots are much, basically it all froze and died.

I just emailed them about the problem and now lets see how good their guarantee is.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I've dealt with Mike successfully before. My guess was this wasn't priority shipping which is what should be done this time of year. Also any heat packs? Also what should be done when it's cold. Canada post is real slow Nov and dec too. There isn't a heat pack log enough to last from there to here. Most retailers won't ship plants till late spring.

Also recommend to use the classifieds here for common plants like Anubis and Fissidens. Look elsewhere for rare stuff only.

Anyhow good luck!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

My problem is I'm in kingston and never go to the Toronto area

no heat packs, it took about 4 weeks for the plants to arrive, they froze.

When I made the order I had mentioned the temp here and they just responded with their 100 percent guarantee.

I just hope they are alive next time if they do send more.

I do expect some damage to the plants but the ones that came today are just toast.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Their guarantee is flawless.

They usually offer reship, credit or refund as you choose. They also often offer to up-sell with great bonuses.

I had an order that died in transport, they asked for a picture, I sent it. They offered 4x more plants of several types to make up for the loss, and for just $3 extra, I took it and received 6x the original order.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

The curse of shipping in cold weather. There are heat packs that will stay warm for up to 72 hours but they just add to the cost of shipping and have to be used properly, as they get hot enough to do damage of their own, before they cool off again.

Best solution is overnight delivery and you need to have someone home to take the parcel. 

You need to use very heavy insulation in the package too. I've shipped a couple of packages of plants now in cold weather, the last one was in mid December. I insulate very heavily and use a heat pack, but only a small one that lasts about six or seven hours at most. So far, I've been fortunate and everything has arrived in good condition. But it also wasn't deep freeze weather, nor across the continent. The last package went to Quebec City though, and arrived in good shape. Hopefully they give you a good deal when you contact them.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

They are reshipping the order and thanked me for the info about the temps in Canada. With luck they arrive alive. But if they are out in the cold again, then they will freeze and die again.

They usually ship in a small envelope that says decoration or ornament, which technically is correct, this makes shipping cheap for them.

I am hoping they spend a couple bucks to make sure its shipped safer so they don't have to reship yet again.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

i would never buy plants from aquatic magic again, all the mosses are fake and in emersed form, they all just die slowly in my tank


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

My taiwan moss is growing great and looks wonderful

I recently ordered some other plants but due to the cold they froze and died, they resent them and they were dead again. Got a refund with no problem at all.

I would buy from them again


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.aqmagic.com Is it these guys? if so im going to bookmark them and wait till warmer weather before i order anything. Always love good customer service.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I find them to be a hit or miss... 

Some of the moss I've bought has thrived, some has died.

I still think for the price you pay, it's really worth it. I cannot complain.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

That is the place, they are in singapor, takes about 3 weeks to get your order


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have ordered from them many times over the years. Always great service.

Today I got my first dead order and it happens to be my first winter order too. It's just not a realistic expectation that they get the plant to you safely when it has to travel that far to you in these temperatures. I would get the money refunded and try again in spring.

I have ordered mosses, moss balls, anubias, swords, crypts and ferns (so I think that's more or less everything they have) and even with the 3 week shipping they usually arrive alright. My most recent order of ferns however came through pretty brown but they refunded me and I plopped them in the tank anyway to see if they might bounce back.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

they won't bounce back, they were frozen.

Its a total waste of time to order in the winter from my experience


----------

